# Recherche Alim Imac G4 tournesol



## fredo64 (30 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
je suis à la recherche d'un site pour acheter une alim pour mon imac G4 tournesol car la mienne vient de me lacher.
merci bcp


----------



## subsole (30 Décembre 2010)

fredo64 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je suis à la recherche d'un site pour acheter une alim pour mon imac G4 tournesol car la mienne vient de me lacher.
> merci bcp



Bonjour,
Ebay ?
http://cgi.ebay.fr/iMac-G4-1GHz-Power-Supply-16-PIN-CONNECTOR-614-0207-/350374225100


----------



## christophe2312 (30 Décembre 2010)

attention pour info, il me semble que l alim imac 700/800MHZ est différente de 1/1,25GHZ


----------



## subsole (31 Décembre 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> attention pour info, il me semble que l alim imac 700/800MHZ est différente de 1/1,25GHZ



Bonjour,
De toute façon, la demande est peu précise (on ne sait pas de quel _Tournesol_ parle "fredo64")


----------



## Arlequin (31 Décembre 2010)

dans quelle région habites tu ?


----------



## fredo64 (2 Janvier 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> dans quelle région habites tu ?


 
Déjà bonne année 2011.
J'ai un tournesol 1Ghz 80 Go (2003) et je suis sur Paris 17.
Concernant Ebay , le paiement par Paypal ne me convient car on a utilisé mon compte(Paypal) frauduleusement donc je n'en suis retiré. 
voilivoilou
merci à vous


----------

